# Phrag. Peruflora's Spirit 3N



## Migrant13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Phrag. Eric Young 'Rocket Fire 4N' x kovachii. Second time blooming for me.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 26, 2015)

That one is very nice.


----------



## troy (Jan 26, 2015)

I really like yur eric young x kovachii!! Friken nice!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2015)

I like a lot, and what a great mass of roots!!!! Jean


----------



## troy (Jan 27, 2015)

What size is this bloom?


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 27, 2015)

nice,plant looks huge


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 27, 2015)

Like it.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicely grown. I love it's shape.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2015)

the pouch spotting is a nice feature


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 27, 2015)

troy said:


> What size is this bloom?



Thanks for the positive comments. 

I am probably not following the flower size protocol but here goes: flower size is 13 cm horizontally from petal tip to petal tip and 11 cm vertically from dorsal tip to pouch tip. 

And yes, this one has a massive root system that has literally filled the pot. I plan to re-pot after flowering.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

And it's planted in...???


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> And it's planted in...???



Phrag mix from Kelly's Korner.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

thanks. Looking good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2015)

Gotta love that pouch!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 28, 2015)

The form of the flower is really interesting, like ribbed petals... Very pleasing colors!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 28, 2015)

jjkOC said:


> The form of the flower is really interesting, like ribbed petals... Very pleasing colors!



Ribbed for your pleasure


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2015)

BTW, when I checked Kelly's site there was no "Phrag-mix" ??


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> BTW, when I checked Kelly's site there was no "Phrag-mix" ??



My bad....it's Paph and seedling mix.


----------



## Lmpgs (Feb 1, 2015)

Nicely grown! I love the spots.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Update with the second bud opened:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2015)

Luscious color!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice. You need a longer stake and to move it behind, (to the left of) the inflour. Thanks for the info.


----------

